# random cow fotos from today



## beefy (Jul 27, 2009)

just some random cows:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice looking cattle and good pics too.


----------



## MReit (Jul 28, 2009)

Good pics! They have some neat markings too


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 28, 2009)

Love the photo's ! exspecially the third last one...what a face...thank you for sharing....


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2009)

those are some good photos.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool pictures!
Thank you!

That first one (and a few others) really want to come live with me!


----------

